# nails - help!



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Our V is now almost 4 months old and doing well! He is tolerating me clipping his nails quite well, but it seems now I have the problem! As he gets older I am having a more difficult time distinguishing the quick from his nail shading. I tried holding a light up to the nail while my husband clips, but it is still hard. I haven't hit the quick, but I am having to clip pretty often so as to avoid them getting long. 

Could someone provide a photo perhaps of what is quick and what is shading on a v's nail? 

I know that sounds silly...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html 

Hope this is of some help.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ivyvizsla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Our V is now almost 4 months old and doing well! He is tolerating me clipping his nails quite well, but it seems now I have the problem! As he gets older I am having a more difficult time distinguishing the quick from his nail shading. I tried holding a light up to the nail while my husband clips, but it is still hard. I haven't hit the quick, but I am having to clip pretty often so as to avoid them getting long.
> 
> Could someone provide a photo perhaps of what is quick and what is shading on a v's nail?
> ...


 to my mind, the only silly question is the one that remains "unasked"


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

We have always clipped nails, but just recently we switched to the dremel and love it. They dog really like it much better too. That way you are just always taking just alittle off the top, which helps that quick move back.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a bosch multi-tool, an oscillating tool, that has sandpaper attachments, I might give that a whirl on Ruby, (might experiment on the kids first.....oops!)


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Im having the same problem and ive hit the quick before, so now i have ham ready make him sit for the front and just take a tiny bit off. His really good and will sit and wait until i have done the foot. But im still worried of taking too much off. 

I might get a nail file and see how i get on with that.


----------

